# Worst songs of all time?



## Absinthe (Feb 15, 2009)

We've got threads dedicated to the best and worst bands, but what about the worst _songs_? Don't be shy, you know there are plenty of them. Feel free to post links to said songs, even though most may not want to click on them.

Some that I can think of off the top of my head: 

MacArthur Park by Richard Harris

The Final Countdown by Europe

What is Love by Haddaway

Never Gonna Give You Up by Rick Astley 

YMCA by The Village People

Lovin' You by Minnie Riperton

Ice Ice Baby by Vanilla Ice

Overrated songs could possibly fit under this category, but the song should be truly bad in one or more categories. 

So yeah, hit me with your worst.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 15, 2009)

It's the never ending flood of worst/best threads. 

B-52s- Rock lobster, it's so horrible it's great.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 15, 2009)

"Chacarron Macarron" by El Mudo/El Mondo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l12Csc_lW0Q


----------



## Surgat (Feb 16, 2009)

http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/04/a-scientific-at.html
http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/05/survey-produced.html 
Nothing in this thread will top either of those.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Surgat said:


> http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/04/a-scientific-at.html
> http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/05/survey-produced.html
> Nothing in this thread will top either of those.



Are you kidding? Those things sound great.


I nominate every song Jimmy Buffet ever did


EDIT: Fuck people, pipe organs fucking rock You people are so fucking stupid the organ is the greatest fucking instrument FUCK YOU ALLLL


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 16, 2009)

Worst songs of all time = anything I listen to.

Let's look at my music list real quick...

Invisible - Clay Aiken
Omnibus - Lautsprecher
Don't Stop Believin' - Journey (SO FUCKING CHEESY)
Anything by CASCADA, Aqua, ABBA and Celine Dion.

Lots of other stuff. 

Anything top 40 and mainstream is probably going to fall under "Worst Songs of all Time"


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

I nominate everything my friends "band" (Mad Holy Cow Disease) ever did.

WARNING: This is a really scary unusual type of music, not for the faint of heart!

Links- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0bbfr9T4e8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B1AgkiJnas


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Worst songs of all time = anything I listen to.



What do you listen to, Alex? Chicago? The Pretenders? Barry White?



pheonix said:


> I nominate everything my friends "band" (Mad Holy Cow Disease) ever did.
> 
> WARNING: This is a really scary unusual type of music, not for the faint of heart!
> 
> ...



I was trying to remember who was friends with that band. Their stuff is neat, but I think that Black Republican Caucus is a better name for a noise band


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> What do you listen to, Alex? Chicago? The Pretenders? Barry White?
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to remember who was friends with that band. Their stuff is neat, but I think that Black Republican Caucus is a better name for a noise band



lol I like the name just cause of the fact that I was there with 4 others in a parking lot waiting for someone to come jumpstart the pickup and we had nothing to do but think of a name for the band. lol That was like 2 years ago or so, Ahhh the memories.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 16, 2009)

None of those, no.

Forgot to mention Dragonforce and all their ilk.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> None of those, no.
> 
> Forgot to mention Dragonforce and all their ilk.



WHAT DO YOU LISTEN TO

And who is a part of Dragonforce's "ilk"?


----------



## Magikian (Feb 16, 2009)

Alot of the mainstream 'metal' artist's crap.

Y'know, Trivium, BFMV, A7x, etc.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Alot of the mainstream 'metal' artist's crap.
> 
> Y'know, Trivium, BFMV, A7x, etc.



I agree to this.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2009)

La Macarena by Los Del Rio
Dragostea Din Tei by O-Zone (might not be so awful if it hadn't been beaten to death thanks to Numa Numa spam)


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 16, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> WHAT DO YOU LISTEN TO
> 
> And who is a part of Dragonforce's "ilk"?



I listen to bits of this and that. I don't stick to any one band consistently, I just pick and choose. Pop, rock, a little indie, songs from musicals...

Anyone who owns a piece of Dragonforce music is part of their ilk. As is anyone who tries to imitate their style. I've heard fingernails on chalkboards that were more melodic.

Oh, forgot to mention:

Anything by Evanescence.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> I listen to bits of this and that. I don't stick to any one band consistently, I just pick and choose. Pop, rock, a little indie, songs from musicals...
> 
> Anyone who owns a piece of Dragonforce music is part of their ilk. As is anyone who tries to imitate their style. I've heard fingernails on chalkboards that were more melodic.



There's a lot to be said about shredding but it gets to a point where it's just wankery 

Dragonforce could be said to be a part of this "wankery", however since all they sing about is dragons and fire and glory I think they can be forgiven if they want to spice their songs up with a little FINGER WIZARDRY


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 16, 2009)

what

Forgive them?

You best pray to Jesus and beg him to forgive you for even think such a thing.


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 16, 2009)

You people have no taste
here's the REAL worst tunes of all time
- EVERY tune from Soulja Boy, The Jonas Bros, High School Musical
- All Modern Day Rap Tunes (Seriously, They are All generic and predictable)
- "La La" by Ashlee Simpson (The EBA cover is alot better)


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2009)

*huff* *puff* *wheeze*

I heard CyberFox posted in this thread and I came as fast as I could.

Came running.

Came running as fast as I could.

I swear that's what I meant.


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 16, 2009)

You came while running? FUCK, THAT'S SEXY AS HELL.

Anyway, anything Cyberfox likes MUST be some of the worst music in the world. It just has to be.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 16, 2009)

*pants and sweats*

MAN I HEARD CYBERFOX WAS IN THIS THREAD

Wheres the popcorn?


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 16, 2009)

Plain White Ts - *Hey There Delilah* 

It's painful to listen to-even to talk about... D:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Plain White Ts - *Hey There Delilah*
> 
> It's painful to listen to-even to talk about... D:



OH FUCK THAT FUCKIN SHIT I HATE THAT SHITTTTTTTT YAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Also the lead singer has a huge fukcing nose


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 16, 2009)

Any song created by an emo, metalcore, screamo, nu-metal, post hardcore, power metal, pop, rap (and sub-genres), hip-hop (and sub-genres), country, or any band that has switched into any of these categories.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 16, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> *pants and sweats*
> 
> MAN I HEARD CYBERFOX WAS IN THIS THREAD
> 
> Wheres the popcorn?



HAHAHAHAHAHA FUCKIN THIS


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 16, 2009)

R. Kelly has two of the worst songs of all time simply because some of his lyrics make you literally double take.

For instance, here's a clip from "You Remind Me of Something".

_You remind me of my Jeep, I wanna ride it
Something like my sound, I wanna pump it
Girl you look just like my car, I wanna wax it
And something like my bank account, I wanna spend it baby_

And then there's his single "Half on a Baby".

_Like a baseball field
Wanna hit a home run
Me and you get together babe
And raise a little one_

I'm sorry, I never thought I could use a baseball field as a metaphor for sex.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm sorry, I never thought I could use a baseball field as a metaphor for sex.



Have you heard of "getting to second base"? 

I thought that was pretty common, but I guess igdi


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 16, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Have you heard of "getting to second base"?
> 
> I thought that was pretty common, but I guess igdi



I mean the ENTIRE field.  We all know about first, second, third, homerun, and Derek Jeter's Victory Limo.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I mean the ENTIRE field.  We all know about first, second, third, homerun, and Derek Jeter's Victory Limo.



Well he doesn't compare her to the baseball field, he just uses "home run", which of course means making whoopee


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 16, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Well he doesn't compare her to the baseball field, he just uses "home run", which of course means making whoopee



Even so, it's a pretty weak metaphor for a dude who's supposedly a Grammy Award Winning artist.  The title of the song itself lends to that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 16, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Even so, it's a pretty weak metaphor for a dude who's supposedly a Grammy Award Winning artist.  The title of the song itself lends to that.



Since when did the Grammys mean anything w/r/t an artist's talent!?!?! 


Jethro Tull won a Grammy....


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 16, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Since when did the Grammys mean anything w/r/t an artist's talent!?!?!
> 
> 
> Jethro Tull won a Grammy....



Touche.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2009)

Worst songs right now I think are the ones being broadcast right now. How long have they been around? Less than 100 years. Classical has been around for 500, that's why it's still good. All else songs except a few these days suck.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 16, 2009)

Any of the bullshit progressive faggotry getting lumped in with metal these days :V .


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 16, 2009)

Rick Astley - Never gonna give you up

hate me


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 16, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Any song created by an emo, metalcore, screamo, nu-metal, post hardcore, power metal, pop, rap (and sub-genres), hip-hop (and sub-genres), country, or any band that has switched into any of these categories.



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

HA


Thats funny


----------



## Rytes (Feb 16, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Any song created by an emo, metalcore, screamo, nu-metal, post hardcore, power metal, pop, rap (and sub-genres), hip-hop (and sub-genres), country, or any band that has switched into any of these categories.



so...what you don't like automatically makes it the worst of all time?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Rytes said:


> so...what you don't like automatically makes it the worst of all time?



With that said there's no point for anyone to even post in the thread. killjoy.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> With that said there's no point for anyone to even post in the thread. killjoy.




correctumundo sire, i win


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 16, 2009)

Rytes said:


> so...what you don't like automatically makes it the worst of all time?



Yes, because this isn't actually an opinion thread. It' has actually been created by me; to tell you all, what in fact are the worst genres - Which indirectly tell you what are the worst bands.

My word is final, and no argument, nor rebuttal can be placed upon or against my platform slated at the previously mentioned genres, for I am infallible. 

I now decree this thread is at an end, for I am the almighty controller of it, of course.

Enjoy.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Rytes said:


> correctumundo sire, i win



You don't win cause people are still gonna post there opinions here, you're just being a trying to be buzzkill. 

Anal Cunt-Van Full of Retards I'm sure people here will not like it, the lyrics are so distasteful if you can understand them. lol


----------



## Rytes (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You don't win cause people are still gonna post there opinions here, you're just being a trying to be buzzkill.



i know i didn't win genius -_-



pheonix said:


> Anal Cunt-Van Full of Retards I'm sure people here will not like it, the lyrics are so distasteful if you can understand them. lol


que?


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Rytes said:


> i know i didn't win genius -_-
> 
> 
> que?



I think you should listen to some anal cunt songs.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I think you should listen to some anal cunt songs.



i think i should... i thought you were calling me an anal cunt


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

Rytes said:


> i think i should... i thought you were calling me an anal cunt



lol priceless


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 16, 2009)

i take back el mudo. i take it all back.
"Country Boy" by Alan Jackson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STW0pJ-6MBw

what is this i don't even why would you do this is it a joke.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> i take back el mudo. i take it all back.
> "Country Boy" by Alan Jackson
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STW0pJ-6MBw
> 
> what is this i don't even why would you do this is it a joke.



That song's hilarious, you can take what he says and turn it into something dirty. I wonder if that's the point of the song or not? lol


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That song's hilarious, you can take what he says and turn it into something dirty. I wonder if that's the point of the song or not? lol



the point of the song is to make me want to SHOOT MYSELF IN THE FACE.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 16, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> the point of the song is to make me want to SHOOT MYSELF IN THE FACE.



Why not just shoot the singer? it's more logical to waste both of your lives rather then just your own.


----------

